# Maisey WCX!



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Maisey earned both her WC and WCX today!! She is 13 months old. She did great work; her land triple was so awesome. She had a controlled break on the water double so I was pretty nervous about the honor. She was sitting on springs and I was continuously talking to her before the working team called for the birds. She was so locked in on one of the guns that it didn't seem like she heard a single word, but we survived! Very thrilled with my girl!

The judges put on a great test and it was a fun day. I was also able to meet Teal (Archer's mom) and her people who did beautifully on the WC!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Maisey!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome, congrats!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations to you two. I hope we'll see you again for SH in the spring


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations! May you and Maisey have continued success.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Great job!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

so fantastic, Viv, congratulations again, I'm really happy for you. And I know you are enjoying the high!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow - that's amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations  You must be SO proud - that's a terrific accomplishment! We need photos! And what is your next goal?? Would love to hear your plans!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Congratulations  You must be SO proud - that's a terrific accomplishment! We need photos! And what is your next goal?? Would love to hear your plans!


The plan is to run Senior in the spring and I might want to do some field trial stuff in Canada. We're entered in the derby at the National. Yikes!

I have to say I could not have asked for a better dog for this game. She has tons of drive but exhibits self control. She is biddable but not sensitive and does not take anything personally. Judge Holly at the WC/X really liked her breeding -- it might be because she has her littermate.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Vhuynh2 said:


> The plan is to run Senior in the spring and I might want to do some field trial stuff in Canada. We're entered in the derby at the National. Yikes!
> 
> I have to say I could not have asked for a better dog for this game. She has tons of drive but exhibits self control. She is biddable but not sensitive and does not take anything personally. Judge Holly at the WC/X really liked her breeding -- it might be because she has her littermate.


Good for you!!! I love hearing this - Please be sure to let us live vicariously through your National adventure, I am sure I'm not the only east coaster who won't be there and will be envying your experiences. We will need lots of photos too 

I'm sure you loved getting to show Maisey off to her "family" - that's the best  Kudos to you for working hard so those great genes can shine! Do you mind sharing her k9data page? I'm a pedigree ned and I love to keep track of the ones whose handlers say things like you have about her. Future research


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Good for you!!! I love hearing this - Please be sure to let us live vicariously through your National adventure, I am sure I'm not the only east coaster who won't be there and will be envying your experiences. We will need lots of photos too
> 
> I'm sure you loved getting to show Maisey off to her "family" - that's the best  Kudos to you for working hard so those great genes can shine! Do you mind sharing her k9data page? I'm a pedigree ned and I love to keep track of the ones whose handlers say things like you have about her. Future research


Pedigree: Onedrdogs Over The Salish Sea WCX

Holly sees Maisey all the time. We have the same trainer. 

Best part of the day was when we got home. First thing Maisey does is pick up a toy and put it in Molly's face. She had missed her sister all day and wanted to play. ❤


----------



## Tejasjessi (Jun 27, 2016)

Congratulations to Maisey on her WCX! Sounds like you must have a fabulous trainer too if he can train such a young dog to accomplish so much at such a young age. How long did Maisey have to stay with him in order to get ready to enter a WCX? How long will she need to be with him for senior training? Have you found any problems with handling a dog trained by someone else? I would think it could be confusing for the dog at first. We are on a waiting list to get our golden puppy in the spring. My husband hunts but has decided he might also want to do some hunt tests, so were are exploring various options for training. Can you give me the name of your trainer since we are local? A private message is fine too.

Jess


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Every dog is different and advance at different rates. Maisey is not exclusively trained by her trainer, I train her too, so there is no confusion as far as I can tell. She is ready for senior now, but we won't test until spring. Hunt test season is coming to a close.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!! That's a nice age to get a WCX! Good job!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo Vivian and Maisey!
It's fun to watch this team come together and work.
When Maisey was on honor this dog was the working dog. Pedigree: Brassfire's Its5oclocksomewhere ** WCX
Talk about two retrievers primed and ready!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations, that is awesome!!!


----------

